# Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo... Ich brauche einige Info´s übers Renkenfischen. Ich möchte mich an den besagten Zielfisch ranmachen. Leider weiß ich nicht genau, welches Gerät ich benötige...

Sicherlich habe ich auch schon Filmmaterial gesehen und Texte gelesen, aber da sind so viele verschiedene Sachen beschrieben... Das verwirrt...

Kleine Stationiärrolle und leichte Spinnrute bis 20 g WG mit einer Länge von 2,40 m oder eine Laufrolle mit Matchrute und Zitterspitze??? Geflochtene oder monofile Schnur in welcher Stärke....??? Und welche Nymphen an welchem Vorfach mit wieviel Gramm Blei???? Müssen die Nymphen einen Goldkopf haben??? 

Ich bitte euch, mir Tipps zu geben. Wir haben hier oben im Norden (Dieksee, Kellersee und Plöner See) sehr gute Renken/Maränenbestände....

Danke schon einmal vorab #h#6


----------



## Aal_Willi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

anbei mal ein Link zu dem Thema, da bleiben eigentlich
nicht mehr viele offene Fragen.

http://www.angelprofi.at/framerenke.htm

#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

Hey Willi. Vielen Dank... Da werde ich mich heute mal durchwurschteln  #6#6#6


----------



## Askersund61 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

Hallo Sylverpasi

Falls es doch noch Fragen geben sollte, kannst du hier nachschauen, ist eine Top Seite.

www.*felchenfischer*.ch

Viel Spass und Petri Heil! #:

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

Hi, kann dir nur empfehlen, zum Renkenzupfen eine Renkenrute zu nehmen - nutze selbst die Balzer Diabolo Felchen und bin damit (am Chiemsee) sehr zufrieden. Die Bisse kommen oft so zart, dass man sie ohne butterweiche Spitze nicht merkt.

Als Schnur bin ich mittlerweile auf geflochtene umgestiegen, der kontakt zur Hegene ist einfach besser.

Das zupfen selbst lasse ich die Wellen erledigen  - einfach die Rute auf den Bordrand legen.

Und jetzt das wichtigste: Jede Unregelmäßigkeit gehört angeschlagen. Die Bisse sind oft kaum Wahrnehmbar. Höchste Konzentration! 

Zum Fischen mit dem Schwimmer nutze ich der Einfachheit halber eine weiche Grundrute. Ist so wesentlich einfacher (und langweiliger).


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.... Mal sehen, ob ich es dieses Jahr noch schaffe, damit zu beginnen.... Ich denke aber schon....


----------



## Wolvie024 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sogenannte Sinker oft super funktionieren. Man überbleit damit eine Pose und stellt sie so ein, dass sie sich nur mehr einen Meter oder einen halben Meter unter der Wasseroberfläche befindet. Ich verwende dazu meist 40 g Birnenbleier und die Sinker der Firma Angelprofi (den Link hat weiter oben eh schon jemand gepostet). Wenn eine Renke beißt, liegt auf einmal eine Pose auf dem Wasser - das ist so spannend - kaum zu toppen! Diese Methode funktioniert vor allem gut, wenn starker Wellengang ist.

Zum Posenfischen verwende ich selbst mindestens 3,60 Meter (besser 3,90) Meter lange Ruten - so um die 40 g WG (gut sind Floatruten) - beim Auswerfen der langen Hegenen hat man sonst oft Probleme. Die Rollen sind meiner Meinung nach beim Posenfischen nicht so sehr das Problem, allerdings müssen die Rollen eine ruckelfreie, butterweiche Bremse (Frontbremse) haben.

Zum Renkenzupfen verwende ich selbst eine teure Stuckirute und dazu eine 1000 Aernos von Shimano (mit den Laufrollen habe ich immer wieder Probleme, da mir die Schnur gerne von der Rolle rutscht) - aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir das oft zu nervig und zu anstrengend.

Mit den nun erhälichen, sich selbst einstellenden Renkenschwimmern ist das Renkenfischen mit der Pose mittlerweile ein Genuß!


----------



## Triathlon87 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich fürs Renkenfischen???*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Fangerfolge jetzt im Hochsommer auf Renken/Saiblinge sind?
Renkenzeit ist ja eher der Frühling oder?
Würde gern mal nen Tag mit dem Boot auf den Walchensee, Ammersee, Starnberger See oder Chiemsee raus.


----------

